# good online shops with livestock?



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

are there any other rep shops online that stock nice snakes and geckos? apart from triple 8 reptiles and blue lizard reptiles?

thanks


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

crystal palace reptiles deliver.


----------



## unosuke (May 9, 2011)

Warrington pets and exotics have started to deliver but its £35.


----------



## CreepyCrawler (Jul 11, 2010)

Strictly Exotics have a decent selection and low courier charges.


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

888 reptiles. Got lots of stuff with them with no problems. Had livestock and frozen foods all with no problems. I ordered a hovabator and they didn't have any in stock so they gave me an Exo terra one for the same price. And chucked in 2 hatchling boxes and vermiculite.


----------



## westy404 (Mar 17, 2011)

the reptile room not sure how much delivery is


----------



## stuart87 (Jul 16, 2010)

Exotic Pets - Amphibian, Reptile and Invert UK exotic pet shop
Ive brought livefood from here without problems...not ordered any pets YET but am considering a few: victory:


----------



## sarahowen1 (May 28, 2011)

I have ordered various geckos, spiders and a snake from exotic pets, all in perfect condition at good prices, arrived in under 24 hours  100% recomend


----------



## dan112 (Oct 14, 2008)

Exotic-pets.co.uk ive been told is good


----------



## iLuke (Jul 14, 2011)

dan112 said:


> Exotic-pets.co.uk ive been told is good


Yes, Exotic Pets - Amphibian, Reptile and Invert UK exotic pet shop 

That's a good site to buy it off, if you don't like that site then there is adverts promoting other livestock sites on Exotic pets sites.


----------

